# Need help with password reset. I am locked out



## texline (Dec 16, 2016)

I was logging into my desktop rather than my app and I got a bad password / username error page. I tried to variations and on the third try, I was locked out for an hour.

I tried again only to be locked out. I decided I must have written down my password incorrectly, I will reset it. I started down that road before I discovered the Capcha anti-spam doesn't like all browsers. I finally got that to work. Put in my username to recover, page said new PW sent. Nothing shows up for hours. I try again using my email address. That got me a recovery link. Tried the first link. Says sending me an email. Nothing again for an hour. Tried the second link with validation code. Software liked that as well said sending email. Nothing.

The instructions say to contact an administrator. I can't find a link for direct contact just a list of moderators and admins. And I am not sure how to contact them and which one to contact.

Could someone give me a hand please? I really enjoy this discussion board.

Thanks

Tim


----------



## pennyk (Dec 16, 2016)

Do you know your password or do you need it to be reset? You are "unlocked" now. I will be away from my computer for a while, but will check back when I return.


----------



## texline (Dec 16, 2016)

I need my password reset. Thanks so much

Tim


----------



## pennyk (Dec 16, 2016)

your password has been reset. I sent you an email at the email address connected with your account with your new password. Once you sign in, please change your password.

Thank you.


----------



## texline (Dec 16, 2016)

Works great! Thanks so much

Tim


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Jan 24, 2017)

I have been out f town for a week and somehow got signed out; I am unable to remember my password and when I request a reset; it reports an e-mail has been set, but none arrives. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 24, 2017)

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I have been out f town for a week and somehow got signed out; I am unable to remember my password and when I request a reset; it reports an e-mail has been set, but none arrives. Any suggestions? Thanks!


Let me see what I can do. Look for an email or PM shortly.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jan 24, 2017)

Sent an email. I assume your email is still at *sbcglobal dot net.*


----------

